# Angie



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Why, when I Google my name, do HT posts show up? I know there are no secrets on the net. I would prefer those posts didn't show up so easily. Thanks.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Why, when I Google my name, do HT posts show up? I know there are no secrets on the net. I would prefer those posts didn't show up so easily. Thanks.


 That is why most people make up a name or handle like mini Arabian Knight they don't use they Real Name when signing up on most anything on the net.
But that is what google looks for, ANY place or item or word on the net where a that you put in a search. Don't want your name showing up in a Google search that has HT posts you did, don't use your real name.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yup, as long as you use your real name as your screen name, it'll show up, no way to prevent it - has nothing to do with H.T. but has everything to do with you using your real name to post under.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

As the others have said. Anything that can be seen when not logged in, can be googled and found on the open internet.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Every activity you engage in, on the internet, is recorded on some server.... use your real name, you can be 'traced'. IP addresses are also recorded, but a wee bit more difficult to trace those numbers....


----------

